# 2013 3500 Chev lights?



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

I work for a small village with a population for about 1700. Our water/sewer dept truck, a 2013 Chevy 3500 SRW 4X4, is also used for plowing/sanding alleys in the winter, in the summer it tows around our sewer cleaner and also other general work year round.

Right now we just have this light bar:









We have decided that we need more lights on the truck especially for working on the 2 hwys that run through town. Today we were at our local truck equipment and supply, they suggested adding 2 Feniex Cannons in the grille and 1 in each of the reverse lights. They said for for our year round use this would probably be the best route. We got a price of $640 all installed.

What do you guys think? Any better suggestions? How about the price?


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Not sure if your looking to change the roof light or not but, I have a 27" bar (~$330 from 911 rapid response, 27" curfew bar) on the rear roof of my 2015 2500 crew cab. It puts off a lot of light especially to the rear of the truck, from where its mounted you have to be a good distance in front of the truck to see the lightbar. Mine is mag mount with a CIG lighter plug but I have heard the newer version can have flood lights or a traffic advisor function if you hardwire it. 

If you put lights in the grill they will get blocked when the plow is on the truck or you will get horrible flashback off the blade. I suggest mounting up higher either a dash light or a visor mount. I have a Feniex Apollo 2x dash light on order ($150) to hopefully offset the lack of forward warning. 

I got everything for under $500 and in my opinion if you can't see me with them on you shouldn't be on the road.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Talking with a friend who's job is upfitting lights for public agencies (police, fire, public works, etc) and private vehicles he recommended the whelen vertex over the cannons. I had some old whelen vertex that still worked but are now about 7yrs old and wanted something brighter so I looked at the Fennix Cannons and he told me to try the new vertex. The new vertex are much brighter then my old vertex and the amber color is more orange then the light yellow of the old.

I'd look into the vertex and and see about putting them all in the light housings instead of the grill. I'd put them in the reverse lights on the rear and turn signals in the front.

Also if the truck has cab lights you can get those to flash as well.

Here's a video of a 2015 GMC he did for an acquaintance. (Click the image for it to become a video)



And a 2012 my boss has. Poor video quality and it's turned sideways but you can see how bright everything is at night. Whelen Vertex in the turn signals and flashing cab lights.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I hate to answer a question with a question, but I think I have to here. So here goes.

_"What are you looking to add lights for?"_

The reason I ask is that the answer - from me at least - depends on what you're trying to do. If you're looking to add protection for workers hidden in front of the truck (digging a hole), that solution is very different from warning oncoming drivers that you're approaching them with a wide plow.

So I'll hold off until I hear back from the OP for my answer.


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

PHS79;1987114 said:


> I work for a small village with a population for about 1700. Our water/sewer dept truck, a 2013 Chevy 3500 SRW 4X4, is also used for plowing/sanding alleys in the winter, in the summer it tows around our sewer cleaner and also other general work year round.
> 
> We have decided that we need more lights on the truck especially for working on the 2 hwys that run through town. Today we were at our local truck equipment and supply, they suggested adding 2 Feniex Cannons in the grille and 1 in each of the reverse lights. They said for for our year round use this would probably be the best route. We got a price of $640 all installed.
> 
> What do you guys think? Any better suggestions? How about the price?


DO NOT put Cannons in the grille, that is just a waste of money to small of a light head to be effective. Two Cannons in the reverse lights, two Cannons in the Tail Lights, Two Cannons in the front turn signals, and two or four T3 in the grille. Alternatively, you can eliminate the two in the tail lights and put a pair of T3 between the tailgate and bumper if they will fit. Obviously, make sure everything is synced up for a dynamite install.


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

Dont know why I didn't update this earlier...

We ended up talking with our police chief and he hooked us up with the guy that does all of the light installs on the village squads. After looking at our truck and seeing what it was used for he ended up installing 10 amber Strobes N More E4. He put 2 in the grill, a total of 4 on the tool boxes mounted on the bed rails (1 facing drivers side, 1 facing passenger side and 2 rear facing), then he also mounted a total of 4 to the engine cover on the sander (again 1 facing each side and 2 at the rear). 

Total price was installed was $1030.


----------

